# Togliere Mozilla dall installazione di Gnome

## cagnaluia

Salve,

io non capisco in che modo devo mettere le USE.... per togliere di mezzo mozilla ed evolution dall emersione di gnome..

ho scritto -mozilla .... ma ma me lo tiene lo stesso.

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## drakkan

probabilmente quello che vuoi è gnome-light

```

emerge gnome-light

```

per non avere mozilla metti la use firefox per yelp

ciao   :Smile: 

----------

## cagnaluia

ok, ora sto usando gnome-light e sulle USE ho scritto "-mozilla" e poi "firefox". Adesso mi abilita firefox come dipendenza di yelp....

Ma io ho gia opera per adesso.. come lo posso bypassare?

----------

## randomaze

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> Ma io ho gia opera per adesso.. come lo posso bypassare?

 

Probabilmente non puoi... se qualcuno dei programmi che vuoi installare necessita di un componente del browser te lo installa, a prescindere dalle tue preferenze. L'unica alternativa é non installare il programma che ha la dipendenza.

----------

## cagnaluia

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *cagnaluia wrote:*   Ma io ho gia opera per adesso.. come lo posso bypassare? 
> 
> Probabilmente non puoi... se qualcuno dei programmi che vuoi installare necessita di un componente del browser te lo installa, a prescindere dalle tue preferenze. L'unica alternativa é non installare il programma che ha la dipendenza.

 

ho capito. 

Allora niente.. lo tengo.. il programma a cui si rifaceva la dipendenza era yelp... ma installava irefox 1.0.x... pensavo di emergiare la binary della versione 1.5.x...

----------

## drakkan

prova ad usare

```

emerge --nodeps yelp

```

comunque potresti avere problemi di compilazione e se riesci ad installare il pacchetto dovresti fare un link simbolico chiamato mozilla o firefox che punta all'eseguibile di opera

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> ok, ora sto usando gnome-light e sulle USE ho scritto "-mozilla" e poi "firefox". Adesso mi abilita firefox come dipendenza di yelp....
> 
> Ma io ho gia opera per adesso.. come lo posso bypassare?

 

non puoi. yelp e epiphany hanno bisongo delle librerie di mozilla, per essere compilati e per funzionare. quindi ti serve uno oppure l'altro.

----------

## randomaze

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> Allora niente.. lo tengo.. il programma a cui si rifaceva la dipendenza era yelp... ma installava irefox 1.0.x... pensavo di emergiare la binary della versione 1.5.x...

 

Nota che, hai fini delle dipendenze, il pacchetto -bin potrebbe rivelarsi inutile perché comuqnue vorrebbe il sorgente!

Se vuoi la 1.5 prova a smascherarla e controlla se a yelp va bene anche la 1.5 oppure vuole obbligatoriamente la 1.0.x

----------

## lex82

Esegui:

```
echo "www-client/mozilla-firefox ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

così sblocchi Firefox all'ultima versione disponibile (1.5.0.1). Ovviamente sostituisci "~x86" con la tua piattaforma. Poi devi aggiungere le flag "-mozilla firefox" alla tua variabile USE. Se hai gentoolkit puoi farlo semplicemente con:

```
euse --disable mozilla

euse --enable firefox
```

Infine

```
emerge gnome
```

Per quanto riguarda evolution non lo puoi togliere di mezzo semplicemente perché è parte integrante di GNOME. In raltà potresti ma dovresti scriverti un tuo ebuild personalizzato e utilizzarlo come overlay... un macello. Tienilo tanto puoi installare un altro client di posta ed impostarlo come predefinito.

Nota: così installi il metapacchetto gnome (più di centocinquanta pacchetti) e ci mette parecchio. Se vuoi qualcosa di più leggero sostituisci a gnome, gnome-light.

----------

## cagnaluia

grazie. Alla grande!

 :Wink: 

----------

## Luca89

 *lex82 wrote:*   

> Per quanto riguarda evolution non lo puoi togliere di mezzo semplicemente perché è parte integrante di GNOME. In raltà potresti ma dovresti scriverti un tuo ebuild personalizzato e utilizzarlo come overlay... un macello. Tienilo tanto puoi installare un altro client di posta ed impostarlo come predefinito. 

 

Non è necessario, gnome-light non lo richiede. Inoltre per quanto riguarda yelp puoi decidere di utilizzare una versione vecchia "2.6.x" che si interfaccia alle gtkhtml anzichè a gecko. Comunque se vuoi usare firefox ti consiglio di compilarlo.

----------

## lex82

 *Quote:*   

> Non è necessario...

 

Si, in effetti hai ragione. Il problema è che evolution (non il client di posta ma il data-server) è richiesto da gnome-panel (a meno che non si disattivi anche la USE flag "eds"). Secondo me, comuqneu, è meglio lasciar stare evolution perché è parte del sistema (come, ad esempio, KDE viene con Konqueror come browser internet e file manager di default).

----------

## Maxxer

per la questione yelp/browser c'è aperto questo bug

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=120310

----------

## Luca89

 *lex82 wrote:*   

> Si, in effetti hai ragione. Il problema è che evolution (non il client di posta ma il data-server) è richiesto da gnome-panel (a meno che non si disattivi anche la USE flag "eds"). Secondo me, comuqneu, è meglio lasciar stare evolution perché è parte del sistema (come, ad esempio, KDE viene con Konqueror come browser internet e file manager di default).

 

Non ne vedo il motivo, gnome funziona tranquillamente anche senza l'evolution-data-server, lo installo sempre con -eds io.

----------

## lex82

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Non ne vedo il motivo, gnome funziona tranquillamente anche senza l'evolution-data-server, lo installo sempre con -eds io.

 

Mah, punti di vista differenti... L'evolution-data-server serve nel caso in cui, ad esempio, utilizzi Evolution per segnarti gli appuntamenti; noterai che ti appaiono quando apri l'applet dell'orologio, ti notifica un appuntamento con degli allarmi e così via. Dipende se ti serve o meno. Io l'ho utilizzato e mi sembra molto utile e anche perché Evolution non è poi così male come client di posta...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Luca89

 *lex82 wrote:*   

> Mah, punti di vista differenti... L'evolution-data-server serve nel caso in cui, ad esempio, utilizzi Evolution per segnarti gli appuntamenti; noterai che ti appaiono quando apri l'applet dell'orologio, ti notifica un appuntamento con degli allarmi e così via. Dipende se ti serve o meno. Io l'ho utilizzato e mi sembra molto utile e anche perché Evolution non è poi così male come client di posta...  

 

Certo se usi Evolution è molto conveniente avere anche l'evolution-data-server mi pare ovvio, ma se uno come me utilizza programmi differenti per gestire le medesime cose non ne ha di bisogno.

----------

## Cazzantonio

ma yelp che fa?

Si può eliminare?

eix mi dice che è un help browser.... chi se ne frega dell'help... non c'è modo di eliminarlo?

----------

## Luca89

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> ma yelp che fa?
> 
> Si può eliminare?
> 
> eix mi dice che è un help browser.... chi se ne frega dell'help... non c'è modo di eliminarlo?

 

E' dipendenza di gnome-light, al limite puoi provare a farti un overlay modificando l'ebuild.

----------

## lex82

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> chi se ne frega dell'help... non c'è modo di eliminarlo?

 

 :Shocked: 

Dai raga, non esageriamo con le "eliminazioni". D'altronde se elimini yelp tutti i pacchetti che richiedono l'help non compileranno (quindi quasi tutti)...

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *lex82 wrote:*   

> Dai raga, non esageriamo con le "eliminazioni". D'altronde se elimini yelp tutti i pacchetti che richiedono l'help non compileranno (quindi quasi tutti)...

 

Yelp viene compilato per ultimo in gnome-light quindi l'ultima eventualità la escluderei....

Inoltre eliminare una cosa pesante come la versione sorgente di firefox o mozilla (tra l'altro aggiornati molto frequentemente) sinceramente mi farebbe proprio piacere. Ora provo e vedo che succede

----------

## Ilvalle

Tornando a gnome-light.

se volessi installarlo ~x86 non c'è.

nel senso  che la versione non è quella vera e propria di gnome.

```
*  gnome-base/gnome-light :     

        [   ] 2.6.2 (2.0)       

        [   ] 2.8.0 (2.0)       

        [   ] 2.8.1 (2.0)       

        [M~ ] 2.10_pre0 (2.0)   

        [   ] 2.10 (2.0)        

        [   ] 2.12.0 (2.0)      

*  gnome-base/gnome :

        [   ] 1.4-r3 (1.4)

        [   ] 2.8.2 (2.0)

        [   ] 2.8.3-r1 (2.0)

        [   ] 2.10-r1 (2.0)

        [   ] 2.10.1 (2.0)

        [   ] 2.10.2 (2.0)

        [M~ ] 2.12.0 (2.0)

        [M~ ] 2.12.1 (2.0)

        [   ] 2.12.2 (2.0)

        [M~ ] 2.12.3 (2.0)

```

paolo

----------

## Luca89

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Yelp viene compilato per ultimo in gnome-light quindi l'ultima eventualità la escluderei....
> 
> Inoltre eliminare una cosa pesante come la versione sorgente di firefox o mozilla (tra l'altro aggiornati molto frequentemente) sinceramente mi farebbe proprio piacere. Ora provo e vedo che succede

 

Facci sapere perchè l'argomento mi interessa, yelp non l'ho mai usato.  :Very Happy: 

@ilvalle

è la stessa cosa, cio che conta non è la versione di gnome-base/gnome o gnome-base/gnome-light ma la versione dei vari componenti, come gnome-session, nautilus, etc.

----------

## Ilvalle

Ciao, ma io parlavo appunto di quei due, (gnome Vs gnome-light), 

non dei vari programmi tipo nautilus e cc.

Rappresentano in entrambi i casi il core di gnome, ma le versioni

son differenti, questo mi porta a pensare che ci siano anche delle diversità a livello di implementazione;

la differenza non è soltanto il numero di pacchetti che desiderano installare.

Paolo

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Ilvalle wrote:*   

> Tornando a gnome-light.
> 
> se volessi installarlo ~x86 non c'è.
> 
> nel senso  che la versione non è quella vera e propria di gnome.

 

gnome è presente nella versione 2.12.3, gnome-light è presente con la 2.12.0

sono la stessa cosa.

oppure la 2.12.3 ha delle features importantissime che la 2.12.0 non ha e di cui tu hai un bisogno assoluto?

----------

## federico

Anche io sto vedendo come segare questa parte di yelp, perche' posseggo mozilla ma la versione binaria e mi scoccia che voglia a tutti i costi quella compilata. A dirla tutta, probabilmente non ne ha bisogno, avra' bisogno di attingere al massimo dai sorgenti di firefox o richiamare qualche cosa, ma e' stupido che voglia ricompilare firefox prima di compilarsi lui...

----------

## Luca89

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> gnome è presente nella versione 2.12.3, gnome-light è presente con la 2.12.0
> 
> sono la stessa cosa.
> 
> oppure la 2.12.3 ha delle features importantissime che la 2.12.0 non ha e di cui tu hai un bisogno assoluto?

 

Ma non c'è nemmeno una differenza tra 2.12.3 e 2.12.0 perchè i pacchetti gnome-light e gnome sono semplicemente una lista di dipendenze ed il sistema va ad installare di ogni pacchetto la versione più recente che trova. Quindi anche avendo gnome-light, come ho io:

```
* gnome-base/gnome-light 

     Available versions:  2.6.2 2.8.0 2.8.1 ~2.10_pre0 2.10 2.12.0

     Installed:           2.12.0

     Homepage:            http://www.gnome.org/

     Description:         Meta package for the GNOME desktop, merge this package to install

Found 1 matches

```

Mi ritrovo la versione 2.12.2 (Desktop -> Informazioni restituisce questo valore).

----------

## Ilvalle

Grande! hai risolto l'enigma !

Ora lo posso installare...

ma è un bug ?

[EDIT]Dimenticato, ma se volessi quella ~x86 come posso installare gnome-light versione 2.12.3[EDIT]

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Ilvalle wrote:*   

> ma è un bug ?
> 
> [EDIT]Dimenticato, ma se volessi quella ~x86 come posso installare gnome-light versione 2.12.3[EDIT]

 

non è un bug. semplicemente è stato fatto l'ebuild solo per la 2.12.0 e non per la 2.12.3

quanto al software masked, è tutto spiegato chiaramente nelle guide di portage, ma come al solito, il consiglio è quello di usare software stabile, perché se i pacchetti sono marcati ~arch, c'è un buon motivo (~arch vuol dire "testing"!!!)

dato che si tratta di una minor version, non vale la pena di complicarsi la vita, non trovi? oltretutto le differenze tra 2.12.0 e 2.12.3 sono assolutamente invisibili per l'utente

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Facci sapere perchè l'argomento mi interessa, yelp non l'ho mai usato. 

 

Scusate il ritardo...

Si segando yelp (ebuild in overlay con la dipendenza da yelp tolta) compila perfettamente e si avvia senza problemi...

Solo una cosa strana... i menù non c'erano... (intendo quello con tutte le applicazioni... non gli altri due il cui nome ora non mi sovviene)

Non ho indagato perché non uso gnome (anzi l'ho già disinstallato... gnome lo usa mia madre sul fisso e ora se nel fine settimana passo da casa vedo di installarglelo a lei) ma se la cosa si ripete nuovamente vi faccio sapere   :Wink: 

----------

## skypjack

Stufo di Firefox ho messo su opera.

I motivi? Vari, ma non è questo il problema!!

Il problema è che non posso sradicere firefox dal sistema, incredibile...

Ho gnome-light, questo dipende da yelp che vuole, esige mozilla-firefox!!!

Non è possibile, non posso vivere felice senza?? Non ci credo...

Ditemi che un modo c'è, vi prego!

[EDIT]:

Non l'avevo notata all'inizio perché facevo ricerche sbagliate.

Se volete fate il merge: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-443799-start-0.html

Mi cospargo il capo di cenere, nel frattempo!!  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## randomaze

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Se volete fate il merge: 

 

done   :Cool: 

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Credo che l'unica sia aspettare che tutti i pacchetti di gnome migrino le loro dipendenze a xulrunner invece che all'accoppiata mozilla/firefox.

Forse con la .18 gia' e' possibile ma non so dirti bene perche' non uso ~ARCH; prova a spulciare negli ebuild per maggiori informazioni!

CiaoLast edited by MeMyselfAndI on Mon Jun 11, 2007 12:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lex82

Attualmente sto usando Arch Linux con GNOME 2.18. Come browser uso Epiphany che e' compilato su XULrunner: funziona alla grande!   :Wink: 

----------

## skypjack

Migrazione alla 2.18 in vista!!!

Grazie a tutti...  :Wink: 

----------

## Yugi

Salve volevo sapere se esisteva qualche flag e/o metodo per farsi che quando installo Gnome non mi installi anche firefox ed evolution

----------

## lavish

c'e' gnome-light, prova a guardare le sue dipendenze

----------

## Yugi

ho visto anche il light ... ma firefox c'e'...

----------

## lavish

Fatto il merge del thread aperto da Yugi con questo

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

 *Yugi wrote:*   

> ho visto anche il light ... ma firefox c'e'...

 

firefox c'e' solo se hai la USE firefox attivata : se proprio non vuoi un browser oltre a epiphany attiva la USE xulreunner e disattiva firefox e seamonkey

----------

## lordalbert

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

>  *cagnaluia wrote:*   ok, ora sto usando gnome-light e sulle USE ho scritto "-mozilla" e poi "firefox". Adesso mi abilita firefox come dipendenza di yelp....
> 
> Ma io ho gia opera per adesso.. come lo posso bypassare? 
> 
> non puoi. yelp e epiphany hanno bisongo delle librerie di mozilla, per essere compilati e per funzionare. quindi ti serve uno oppure l'altro.

 

puoi usare la flag xulrunner che dovrebbe evitare di installare firefox

----------

## Yugi

scuasate ma che differenza c'e' (come pacchetti) tra gnome e gnome-light ?

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

 *Yugi wrote:*   

> scuasate ma che differenza c'e' (come pacchetti) tra gnome e gnome-light ?

 

solamente la quantita' di pacchetti contenuti all'interno

----------

## Yugi

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

>  *Yugi wrote:*   scuasate ma che differenza c'e' (come pacchetti) tra gnome e gnome-light ? 
> 
> solamente la quantita' di pacchetti contenuti all'interno

 

beh si fin li penso che c'ero arrivato...   :Confused: 

quali pacchetti non ha la light che ha la non light ?

----------

## Onip

basta leggersi gli ebuild...

----------

## .:chrome:.

o più semplicemente tentare un emerge -p

----------

